# Meriden, CT Female GSD EMACIATED



## mkmagu1 (Jun 17, 2002)

I just got this email if anyone can help please contact the email below.

















> PLEASE HELP: KYLIE IS IN THE MERIDEN, CT, shelter -- a beautiful young female German Shepherd who is entirely emaciated and clearly highly stressed at the shelter. GSDs are so incredibly sensitive that this is no environment for them, or any dog, frankly. While Kris was there with another Rescue Dog Village volunteer to help with FAITH/PORSCHE we learned about this dog. Kris and Zara walked Kylie, found as a stray, and found her to be full of energy (likely nervous, but typical for a young dog anyway) and very happy to have some attention as she's clearly been neglected for quite some time. KYLIE is a BEAUTIFUL animal, needs a home with a very dog savvy, patiently loving and understanding family who can devote all the care and attention this special animal deserves.* Please send any interested queries to [email protected] and we will help you with the process if you are indeed a good match with KYLIE. THIS IS AN URGENT PLEA TO GERMAN SHEPHERD LOVERS. KYLIE DESERVES TO BE HOME FOR CHRISTMAS -- or at least out of the shelter that is causing her to lose hair *and continue failing to thrive.  [email protected]


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I emailed the sender of this email, suggesting the shelter contacts GSRNE if they haven't done so already.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is this dog!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/147844-meriden-ct-young-female-dying-stress.html

She needs to be pulled soon!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I bumped up the two older threads to make it easier to consolidate them into one. Fingers crossed for Kylie.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any news?
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

